# 1099K help



## MaestroJay (Jan 3, 2017)

I started driving for uber December 12th.I just received a 1099K for under $180 gross with 21 transactions.This isn't adjusted for deductibles etc. Is it normal for me to get this with such a low amount?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MaestroJay said:


> I started driving for uber December 12th.I just received a 1099K for under $180 gross with 21 transactions.This isn't adjusted for deductibles etc. Is it normal for me to get this with such a low amount?


Yes, I also got one for $280.


----------



## MaestroJay (Jan 3, 2017)

Does it still have to be filed below $180?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

It depends on your other income. If $180 is your total income for the year no you *don't have to *file anything, however, you still might want to file for other reasons. If you have other income (a real job!) you'll most likely have to file and include the $180 in your gross income. You won't have to file self employment taxes if the $180 is your only self employment income as it is below the $400 threshold for SE taxes ( soc security and medicare).


----------

